# Just a lil update...



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok guys, this is a couple of quick shots i took at the gym couple of nites ago, not much i should have sum more a lil later.. as you can see i put the b4 shots first, oh and this is after my 3rd cycle of which i did a SHIC advised by our resident junkie <DB>:tongue10: be kind... oh and yes befor i get these comments, i know i need a tan and i need to stop makin funny face's, but my face is funny so wat can i do!?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

w8 crap! im exceeding my pic quota by 3.2mb!? ay yo paul can we get this increased?i have deleted evry single pic i have posted except my progress one's? prety pwwsssss.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah same most of mine are gone except my competition thread


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ash send them to my gmail and i'll try and post them for ya


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Guess what.........Exceeded my quota.......:boohoo:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Fine i hosted them sum where else for now....

anyway here they are, not much but its wat i got, remember first 2 are b4 shots

i was 94kg here

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o82/the_gre8t_1ne/170920062981Medium.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o82/the_gre8t_1ne/17092006303Medium.jpg

After 100kg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o82/the_gre8t_1ne/DSC00100.jpg

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o82/the_gre8t_1ne/DSC00101.jpg


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking good, some definate improvment on the arms by the look of it. And yes you do need a tan


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Them pictures are massive!!! lol...

I look well gay in work looking at a huge picture of you!!! lmao...

Still, your looking solid man...deffo improvement. :smoke:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

much better pmsl at the faces u pull tho!!

side chest is a massive difference man!! well done!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Shoulders have improved most.............. looking more ripped. Chest has improved also.

Good work bro...............................

PS Have you ever considered a tan?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

del_h said:


> Shoulders have improved most.............. looking more ripped. Chest has improved also.
> 
> Good work bro...............................
> 
> PS Have you ever considered a tan?


dont mate he always bangs on about him being of black hertitage  ...

albino more like :tongue10:

but u do look massive in that most muscular dude!!

get the wheels out then!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I got sum more shots juss need to get them off my m8's cam, thanks for the comments, and all i can say are that weighted dips, and starting off with incline chest has made a big difference in shape!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

looking solid g1, :smoke:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> I got sum more shots juss need to get them off my m8's cam, thanks for the comments, and all i can say are that weighted dips, and starting off with incline chest has made a big difference in shape!


Oh my god who told u to do chest like that ffs!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

DB said:


> Oh my god who told u to do chest like that ffs!!


i didn't say u didn't tell me:axe:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice one G1 definate improvements!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's a crap shot of my wheels, had to brighten the image tho 

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o82/the_gre8t_1ne/Image001.jpg


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

they dont look too bad mate...**** pic tho


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking good ash 100kg! Well done mate that is a bit of a milestone!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hopefully i can stay around the 98kg during PCT, we shall see!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Changed once again, great overall improvement in mass! Keep it up.


----------



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

good pics mate need to work on the faces you pull tho  lol


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

some good improvements there mate especially the chest and arms and even your shoulders have come on well

looking nice and thick mate well done keep it up and good luck with your PCT mate!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

you look really good Ash mate,....

keep at it bro !,...you're doin summat rate! ...

(yorkshire speak for "something right")


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Only just seen this thread. You've added alot more sieze since the stars mate. You're looking BIG now. With Baz on the faces though, cheesy lol


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just seen the leg pic. Looking good mate, could use a lil more attention though but they're looking good.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeh, legs and rear delts i need to bring up deffo, thanks for the comments guys


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

Great gains there m8


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice gains mate. The smurk is even better.


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

winger said:


> The smurk is even better.


Yeah that does seem to be some sort of trademark! LOL


----------

